# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Բժիշկներ, գնահատեք հոդվածս վիտամինների մասին

## Cassiopeia

Հարգելի բժիշկներ, հոդված եմ պատրաստել կայքիս համար (թարգմանել եմ ուրիշ կայքից): Խնդրում եմ կարդալ, գնահատել ճշտությունը: Չեմ ուզում սխալ բաներ գրել: Արտակն ասում է, որ գիտությունը զարգացել է և ապացուցվել վիտամինների անիմաստությունը: Խնդրում եմ, հոգեբանական պոդդերժկա արեք :դ
Ահա հոդվածը.



> ﻿Պատրաստի վիտամինների և պրովիտամինների լավագույն աղբյուրը բնական մթերքներն են։ Ձգտեք Ձեր փոքրիկի սնունդն այնպես կազմակերպել, որպեսզի օրվա ընթացքում նա ստանա հնարավորինս շատ վիտամիններ։
> 
> Անհրաժեշտ է հիշել, որ սննդակարգը պետք է հավասարաչափ լինի։ Օրինակ դիետոլոգները խորհուրդ են տալիս սպանախն ամեն օր չօգտագործել։ Իսկ տավարի լյարդը կարելի է ուտել շաբաթական 1 անգամ։ 
> 
> Փոքրիկ.am-ը ներկայացնում է վիտամիններով հարուստ մթերքների ցանկը.
> 
> ՊԱՆԻՐ. Կաթնաթթվային մթերքներն անհրաժեշտ է օգտագործել ամեն օր։ Կեֆիրը, յոգուրտը, կաթնաշոռը, պանիրը նպաստում են իմունիտետի ամրապնդմանը, օրգանիզմը հարստացնում են A, B2 վիտամիններով ու միկրոէլեմենտներով։ Բացի այդ այն դիսբակտերիոզի դեմ պրոֆիլակտիկայի լավ միջոց է։
> 
> ՄԻՍ. Բացի մսից, էլ ոչ մի մթերքից փոքրիկը չի ստանա այնքան կենդանական սպիտակուց, որն անհրաժեշտ է ամինաթթուների ու երկաթի կուտակմանը։ Հիշեք, երեխան ՉՊԵՏՔ է լինի բուսակեր։ Կանոնավոր կերպով երեխային տվեք անյող դիետիկ մսեր՝ ճագարի, հնդկահավի, հորթի կամ կովի միս։
> ...


Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

GriFFin (12.10.2014), Նիկեա (12.10.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Միայն վիտամինների մասի՞ն է, թե ընդհանուր սննդակարգի: Ուղղակի խոսք էր գնում նաև սպիտակուցների մասին, դրա համար եմ հարցնում:  :Smile: 

Վիտամիններն ու վիտամինների վերաբերյալ կետերն իմ կարծիքով նորմալ է գրած: Կարևորը՝ մատչելի լեզվով ու առանց բարդ եզրերի: Բայց վերևի՝ մթերքների հատվածը, կարծում եմ պետք է լրացնել և դարձնել բաժիններով: Օրինակ՝ «Մսամթերքներ», «Կաթնամթերքներ», «Ձկնամթերրքներ», «Հացահատիկային սննդամթերքներ կամ ձավարեղեն», «Մսամթերքներին փոխարինող բուսական սննդամթերքներ կամ ընդավորներ (եթե չեմ սխալվում այսպես էին կոչվում սպիտակուցներով հարուստ բույսերը՝ լոբին, ոսպը, ոլոռը)», «Մրգեր և հատապտուղներ», «Բանջարեղեն» և այլն... Ցանկալի է նման դեպքերում առանձնացնել կենդանական ծագման սննդամթերքները (այդ թվում՝ հավկիթը) և բուսական ծագման սննդամթերքները:

Հետո, իմ կարծիքով եթե խոսք է գնում սպիտակուցների մասին, ապա լավ կլինի խոսք գնա նաև մյուս բաղադրատարրերի մասին՝ ածխաջրեր (դրանց տեսակների), ճարպեր և նաև միկրոէլեմենտներ (հանքային նյութեր): Իսկ եթե միայն վիտամինների մասին է խոսվում, ապա արժե գրել բաժիններով սննդատեսակներն ու դրանցում պարունակվող վիտամինները՝ չմանրամասնելով մսի սպտակուցների պահը (քանի որ օրինակ հակիթում էլի ահագին սպիտակուց է պարունակվում, կամ օրինակ պանրում կամ կաթնաշոռում):

Մի հատ սննդակարգի մասին ուղեցույց կա՝ հաստատված ԱՆ-ի կողմից: Ճիշտ է բավականին անհաջող է, բայց կարող եք որոշ հարցերով օգտվել: ԱՀԿ-ն ունի լավ ուղեցույցեր (նաև՝ ռուսալեզու), կարող եք դրանից օգտվել:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2014), Նիկեա (12.10.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

*ԱՅստեղ է* մեր նախարարության կողմից հաստատվածը

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վեր, ընդհանուր լավ ա: Մենակ դիսբակտերիոզի պահը հանի, դա հնացած տերմին ա: Կարաս գրես՝ ապահովում է աղիների բակտերիաների ճիշտ հարաբերակցությունը կամ նման մի բան:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Քանի որ արագ էի կարդացել, մի քանի բան վրիպել էին աչքիցս: Եթե կարելի է մատչելիի մեջ մի երկու բան ասեմ.  :Smile: 




> Ազդեցությունը. ազդում է գունային ու լուսային ընկալման վրա, երեխայի աճի ու ոսկրային համակարգի ճիշտ զարգացման վրա։ Արագեցնում է լորձաթաղանթների վերականգնումը, բարձրացնում է շնչառական ուղիներում հիվանդությունների դիմակայումը։ 
> Անբավարարության նշանները. հավկուրություն, ակնաթաղանթի և մաշկի չորությունը, աճի դանդաղումը։
> Ավելցուկի նշանները. ախորժակի փակում, փսխոց, գլխացավ, դեղին մաշկ։ Վախ լույսից։ 
> Աղբյուրները. Ռետինոլի տեսքով՝ ձկան յուղ, լյարդ, կարագ, յուղոտ պանիրներ, ձու, պրովիտամիններ՝ հիմնականում բետա-կարոտինի տեսքով՝ դեղին և կարմիր գույնի մրգեր ու բանջարեղեն։


«ապահովում է գունային և լուսային ընկալումը, ապահովում ոսկրային համակարգր բնականոն զարգացումը («ճիշտը» մի քիչ չի սազում այստեղ): 

Կարելի է գրել՝ բարձրացնում է դիմադրողականությունը (շնչական հիվանդությունները բազմաթիվ են, ինֆեկցիոն և ոչ ինֆեկցիոն): Դր համար ասյպես ավելի ճիշտ է: Ու միգուցե մայր տեքստում այդպես է գրված, բայց դիմադրողականության բարձրացումն առանձնացված չի լինում: 

Միգուցե կա նման բառ, բայց ես չեմ լսել՝ «ակնաթաղանթ»: Ես գիտեմ «եղջերաթաղանթ»:

«Ախորժակի փակում» չեն ասում: Ախորժակի բացակայություն կամ նվազում: «Դեղին մաշկ»- «Մաշկի դեղնություն» կամ «Մաշկի դեղնավուն երանգավորում»: Չգիտեմ՝ «դեղին» մաշկն արդեն դեղնախտն է, որը տարբեր հիվանդությունների դրսևորում է՝ հիմնականում լյարդի: 

Վախ լույսից - Լուսավախություն:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

«Պինդ պանիր»... Երևի անյուղ պանիր:

«Արյան կարմիր գնդիկներ»- Էրիթրոցիտներ: Մատչելիության համար կարելի փակագծերում գրել կարմիր գնդիկներ:

«Լուծ»-«Փորլուծություն»

«Լավացնում է մտավոր աշխատանքը»- «Բարելավում է մտավոր գործունեությունը» «...գործընթացները»

«Թեփով մթերքները» - սրանք հերկուլես բանն են՞՞... Եթե այո, ապա արժե գրել հայերեն էդ կաշաների անվանումը:

«ճիշտ գործունեության» - բնականոն գործունեության

«մաշկի հաճախակի գրգռում, բերանի խոռոչի բորբոքվածություն» - «մաշկի գրգռում» չկա... Երևի ճիշտ կլինի ուղղակի «ախտահարում» կամ «քոր» (չհիտեմ)... Բերանի խոռոչի լորձաթաղանթի բորբոքում

բացում է ախորժակը-լավացնում է ախորժակը , խթանում է ախորժակը

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Արյան շրջանառության վատացում- արյան շրջանառության համակարգի խանգարումներ

Բարձրացնում է մաշկի որակը- սա մի քիչ չի սազում  :Smile: 

*Անեմիա* և նյարդային խանգարումներ- ճիշտը գրել էիք՝ սակավարյունություն  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2014)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ընդհանուր, թե մտահաղացումը և իհարկե թե հոդվածը լավն է և խիստ անհրաժեշտ: Քանի որ հայալեզու համացանցում այս թեմայով որևէ օգտակար ինֆորմացիա չկա: Շատ մայրիկներ համացանցից են փորձում իրենց երեխաներին ճիշտ սնելու համար ինֆորմացիա գտնել, այդ իսկ պատճառով թույլ տվեք ասել, որ շատ լավ և օգտակար գործ եք արել: 

Ես էլ իմ երեխայի ճիշտ սննդակարգի համար կօգտվեմ Ձեր հոդվածից, հարգելի Cassiopeia:  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2014), Աթեիստ (12.10.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ: Շատ օգնեցիք: Վաղը հոդվածս կուղղեմ ու կտեղադրեմ: 
Մի հարց է հետաքրքրում. Արտակը որ ասում է վիտամիններն ու ԲԱ(Դ)Հ-երը արդեն հնացած «երևույթ» են, բժշկության մեջ դա ինչպես է ընկալվում:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ՄԻՍ. Բացի մսից, էլ ոչ մի մթերքից փոքրիկը չի ստանա այնքան կենդանական սպիտակուց, որն անհրաժեշտ է ամինաթթուների ու երկաթի կուտակմանը։ Հիշեք, երեխան ՉՊԵՏՔ է լինի բուսակեր։ Կանոնավոր կերպով երեխային տվեք անյող դիետիկ մսեր՝ ճագարի, հնդկահավի, հորթի կամ կովի միս։


Գնամ ադիբուդին պատրաստեմ մինչև բուսակերները գան  :Jpit: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, անկախ նրանից կողմ եք բուսակերությանը, թե դեմ, մոլորակի առնվազն 20-25 %–ոը բուսակեր են, ու ոնց որ թե մարդիկ ապրում են։ Այնպես որ տենց ԳՈՌԱՑՈՂ ձևակերպումներից երևի թե կարելի ա խուսափել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գնամ ադիբուդին պատրաստեմ մինչև բուսակերները գան 
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, անկախ նրանից կողմ եք բուսակերությանը, թե դեմ, մոլորակի առնվազն 20-25 %–ոը բուսակեր են, ու ոնց որ թե մարդիկ ապրում են։ Այնպես որ տենց ԳՈՌԱՑՈՂ ձևակերպումներից երևի թե կարելի ա խուսափել։


Հա, էդ իմաստով ադիբուդին իմ ձեռն էլ ա  :Jpit:  Բայց կարելի ա հանել *Հիշեք, երեխան ՉՊԵՏՔ է լինի բուսակեր։* նախադասությունը, ու սաղ տեղը կընկնի: Կամ էլ պետք ա ավելացնել, որ երեխային բուսակեր մեծացնելու դեպքում շատ ուշադիր պետք ա լինել, թե ինչ ա ուտում ու պարբերաբար արյան անալիզ անել:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շատ շնորհակալ եմ: Շատ օգնեցիք: Վաղը հոդվածս կուղղեմ ու կտեղադրեմ: 
> Մի հարց է հետաքրքրում. Արտակը որ ասում է վիտամիններն ու ԲԱ(Դ)Հ-երը արդեն հնացած «երևույթ» են, բժշկության մեջ դա ինչպես է ընկալվում:


Վեր, բժշկության մեջ հա, որտև խնդալու ա, երբ հիվանդին վիտամինային կոմպլեքս են նշանակում էնքան որ մի բան նշանակած լինելու համար: Բայց եթե վիտամինի պակաս կա կլինիկորեն հաստատված, անպայման ա նշանակելը: Մեկ էլ աշխարհում կան տարածաշրջաններ, որտեղ որևէ նյութի դեֆիցիտ կա, պետք ա շատ ուշադիր լինել: Օրինակ Սկանդինավիայում սովորական երևույթ ա տարվա հալալ կեսը վիտամին D ընդունելը, սուպերմարկետում ուտելիքի կողքին են ծախում:

----------

Cassiopeia (12.10.2014), GriFFin (12.10.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Այսինքն իմ հոդվածն այդ կարծիքի ասեմ, թե պնդումի հետ բախումներ չունի: հանգիստ խղճով հոդվածը տեղադրեմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այսինքն իմ հոդվածն այդ կարծիքի ասեմ, թե պնդումի հետ բախումներ չունի:



Գողություն, որ կողոպուտ է կոչվո՞ւմ։

Ժող, որ Վերայի գրածը հասկացավ, ձեռք բարձրացրեք։

----------


## Lusina

> Գողություն, որ կողոպուտ է կոչվո՞ւմ։
> 
> Ժող, որ Վերայի գրածը հասկացավ, ձեռք բարձրացրեք։


Ես  :Unsure: 

" Այսինքն իմ հոդվածն այդ X-ի հետ բախումներ չունի:  (X = կարծիք || պնդում)  "  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.10.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

5 րոպե բացատրելուց հետո նոր հասկացա, որ ստորակետից առաջ ընկած մասը իմաստ չի պարունակում ։)

----------

Lusina (12.10.2014)

----------

